# OWOSSO Graphic Arts FREE Stamp



## AshleyR (Mar 8, 2009)

I ordered a soap stamp from Owosso Graphic Arts a few weeks ago. The stamp was 'supposed' to be free since it was my first time placing an order with them. I did have to pay shipping and after corresponding with a customer service agent over a few days, she let me know that she would send it regular/ground USPS and shipping would not be more than $5 or so. Then she asked for my credit card number to charge the shipping cost to.

When the stamp arrived the shipping amount stamped on the package was $3.... that's fine.

Well, I just got my Visa statement and see a charge from them for *$45.11!!!* Because it is Sunday I'm not able to get a hold of them (but have left a msg and also emailed them about this).

Does anyone know if this is some type of scam? I am prepared for them to tell me something like "Oh, but the FINE PRINT SAYS..." etc. when I talk to them about this. I did go back and look at the pages I filled out to get the free stamp and nowhere does it say there are any other fees involved. Also, the lady I kept speaking with by email about the shipping fees did not tell me about any other charges to my credit card besides the "$5 or so" for shipping.

I'm hoping I hear from them tomorrow and that it was just a mistake, but I am prepared for the worst.

Does anyone know much about this company and if they have a history of doing this? They took my credit card number by email which I really regret giving like that.

Grrrr.


----------



## Gregory (Mar 8, 2009)

*Soap Stamp*

Hey Ashley!

    I ordered the free stamp from them also in July of 2008 and I just checked my records and all I was charged was $10.62 for shipping and handling. I would try to get in touch with them and see what they say. I know a few other people in soaping and theirs were also free except for paying for the S/H. Best of luck in this matter and I believe that it is not a scam, it is just a good marketing tool for them because I am about to buy more from them soon.

Hoping for the best for you,
Gregory


----------



## digit (Mar 9, 2009)

Do call. While I have not ordered yet, I know several people who have and only paid shipping & handling.  Let us know the outcome.

Digit

Edited to add: Please never send a cc number by email. Always best to call.


----------



## carebear (Mar 9, 2009)

I only paid about $11 for S&H on my free one.  I did pay that amount on a second one.

I imagne it's a mistake - call them.  the NICEST people!  Seriously!


----------



## AshleyR (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey everyone...

I called them and it was in fact a mistake. Whew!! They didn't realize it was my first order and charged me full price for the stamp. They are supposed to be refunding the difference to my cc.


----------



## Gregory (Mar 10, 2009)

*Soap Stamp*

Yea Ashley!!!

   So glad that it all turned out all for the good for you!!

Happy Soaping And Stamping,
Gregory


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I got mine for 7-something in shipping.. though the envelope was clearly stamped 2.02 from the post office which ticked me off.

Sigh.


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 24, 2009)

Lil Outlaws said:
			
		

> I got mine for 7-something in shipping.. though the envelope was clearly stamped 2.02 from the post office which ticked me off.
> 
> Sigh.



I hate that!!


----------

